# big performances problem

## GNUtoo

Hello, i have a computer that has a huge performance problem...

For instance i stopped compiling samba one hour after it started...and it usually takes 20min to compile it...

firefox takes ages to start

glsa-check -l affected takes ages to complete and uses up to 96% of the cpu

etc...

and before it was fine...i don't know what changed...

here's the hardware:

```

# cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 15

model      : 2

model name   : Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.80GHz

stepping   : 7

cpu MHz      : 1800.000

cache size   : 256 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 2

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe pebs bts cid

bogomips   : 3618.93

clflush size   : 64

```

```
# cat /proc/meminfo 

MemTotal:       512476 kB

MemFree:        357424 kB

Buffers:         25892 kB

Cached:          94072 kB

SwapCached:          0 kB

Active:          64884 kB

Inactive:        72028 kB

SwapTotal:     1020116 kB

SwapFree:      1020116 kB

Dirty:              56 kB

Writeback:           0 kB

AnonPages:       16952 kB

Mapped:           6088 kB

Slab:            14636 kB

SReclaimable:     8816 kB

SUnreclaim:       5820 kB

PageTables:        368 kB

NFS_Unstable:        0 kB

Bounce:              0 kB

CommitLimit:   1276352 kB

Committed_AS:    32392 kB

VmallocTotal:   515788 kB

VmallocUsed:       864 kB

VmallocChunk:   514904 kB

HugePages_Total:     0

HugePages_Free:      0

HugePages_Rsvd:      0

HugePages_Surp:      0

Hugepagesize:     4096 kB
```

here some tests on the hard drive:

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:    86 MB in  2.03 seconds =  42.26 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   58 MB in  3.03 seconds =  19.14 MB/sec

```

```

# hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       HITACHI_DK23EA-30                       

   Serial Number:      3N7824

   Firmware Revision:  00K4A0A1

Standards:

   Used: ATA/ATAPI-5 T13 1321D revision 3 

   Supported: 5 4 3 & some of 6

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:   58605120

   device size with M = 1024*1024:       28615 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:       30005 MBytes (30 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

   bytes avail on r/w long: 4

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Vendor, no device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = ?

   Advanced power management level: 128 (0x80)

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   NOP cmd

      *   Advanced Power Management feature set

          Address Offset Reserved Area Boot

          SET_MAX security extension

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

      frozen

   not   expired: security count

      supported: enhanced erase

   28min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 28min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

   CBLID- above Vih

   Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

what others test should i do?

note that i do not have the rtc or hpret anymore because it made an oops in the kernel so i thought it was the reason of the performance drop so i removed them and updated to the last 2.6.25.5 vanilla kernel

----------

## geforce

What's in your /etc/make.conf ?

----------

## Nerevar

Use "hdparm /dev/sda" to see if using_dma is set.

----------

## GNUtoo

i think it's hardware related because:

*gentoo is so slow

*windows is so slow

*ubuntu livecd is so slow

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *DarrenSmith wrote:*   

> Use "hdparm /dev/sda" to see if using_dma is set.

 

in sata, dma is on by default

----------

## energyman76b

maybe the CPU overheats and underclocks/shoves in idle cycles to cool down?

Is your laptop clean (on the inside)?

----------

